# Happy Birthday anachronism



## kurtak (May 17, 2017)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jon 8) 

Hope you have a GREAT day mate :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## g_axelsson (May 17, 2017)

Happy birthday, Jon. I'll break out a bottle and drop some gold for you.  

Göran


----------



## UncleBenBen (May 17, 2017)

Have a great day, Jon!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 17, 2017)

Happy birthday!
:G


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 17, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Jon!


----------



## patnor1011 (May 17, 2017)

Happy Birthday, bud. Many more to come. :G


----------



## anachronism (May 18, 2017)

Thanks guys. Over in Cape Verde catching some fish. Weather is great and the fish are jumping onto the hooks quite merrily. 

Jon


----------



## Tndavid (May 18, 2017)

Happy Birthday Jon!!! :G  :G


----------



## chuckgambale (May 18, 2017)

Happy birthday pal many more


----------



## 4metals (May 19, 2017)

Happy birthday Jon. 

Sorry I missed this, but there comes a time when you prefer to miss all of your birthdays! I know, I'm there!


----------



## Shark (May 19, 2017)

Happy Birthday!


----------

